# Tp bath or not to bath that is the 2ww question...



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am absolutely desperate for a bath, I just want to sink up to my neck in lovely bubbles with a book and let all my aches pain and stresses ease away. I am 6dpt (I think  ) ET was 25/11 and my treatment centre said continue life as normal noting you can do will change the outcome, so I have except the bath so far.

Why cant I have a bath? I know everyone says not to but is there really a good reason, I really need one (not cos I am smelling or anthing  )

Pam


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

my clinic said no hot baths and no swimming, I think the rationale is not to get yer tummy too warm, they also said no hot / spicy food !

anyway I am also dying for a bath ( ok bit of an exageration but it would be lovely ) but havent since ET last wednesday, havent worked out how to shave me legs in the shower yet !

Janine x


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

hi Pam
when i`m due my AF & get hot bath lot times it brings it on ..don`t know why..
does that mean no bath for 2wks  
 for ya ..


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Janine,

No spicy food  , the day of ET I got back to my Aunts and she had cooked us a curry because she knows I love them, the following day I went to my friends for tea and she cooked me a spicy curry because she knows I love them, the day after this I was leaving London (I am a satellite patient) so my cousin organised for a bif family meal out..... at an Indian restaurant because she knows I love curry     OMG I may as well have the bloody bath


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there

I never bath during my 2ww
my clinic advise not to as you risk infection from the surgical procedure of EC
also hot water can harm the embies
however i know alot of ladies do have warm baths on their 2ww's and plenty of them have gone on to get a BFP
good luck
love Danni x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I never did and was told not too.


----------



## latestarter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Pam,

I had my transfer yesterday (29/11) in Istanbul and I had a whole bowl of chillies with my dinner!  I know what you mean about the bath as well - I would love to have a long soak.  Does this mean that if you get pregnant you cannot have a bath for 9 months?!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The reason why they say no bath for 2ww is the heat but also if you have had IVF there is a slight risk of infection as you have had your transvaginal wall punctured when they retrieved the eggs, the same principle for swimming.  Good luck for your test day


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I read this hoping there would be loads of replies saying 'YES - a bath is fine' as I'm just dying for one. My shower isn't working very well and its not that warm  .

I didn't have IVF tho - had FET so no infection risk.

I really want a bath


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Poor you LL- I would then have one but not hot hot! better to be clean and relaxed, not loads of bubbles tho!
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am soooo tempted   . 3 days until OTD tho.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Im ttc naturally and i know i always love to have a bubbly bath to relax me.....i dont like hot baths anyway they are usually luke warm...not sure if this makes a difference.

Tracey


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am with you on the bath front - would absolutely love one as am one week into 2ww!

My clinic are very relaxed about post ET activities but I have been following Zita West and she advises against them.  I also have my baths absolutely boiling so am holding off till after 2ww.

If I get a dreaded BFN I will be consoling myself with boiling bath and massive glass of chilled white wine............and not so baby making  !!!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies

I so so hoped that everyone would say its OK and they had one every day. I just need a good relaxing soak with my bubbles and a book   its only another week. I really really dont get the infection thing, we let patients who have had massive abdominal surgery in the bath by this point post op   thinks it a load of rubbish but had better not have one 'just in case'. No sex, no baths, no wonder people go mad on the 2ww and as for curry's, what do they do in India then   . My brain says rubbish my heart says just maybe.....

Ahhhh 

Pam


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've had lots of curry - I had no idea about that one


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have just realised I posted this message in 2 places and it has been merged  , I feel like I am going crazy on the 2ww and now people are playing tricks on me and moving my posts, because my sex one has moved as well     is it me going mad or moderators trying to make me think its me


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

can i ask about the currys?  im going out for one tonite...but i only eat korma...is this gonna be bad or should i change to a chinese?


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

I really cant see that Korma can possibly make any difference, its not that spicy at all, I have been eating Jalfrezi and Dansaak which are fairly hot  , I think Korma should be fine and would go and enjoy yourself


----------



## Dukey2 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi I read your post and I am on week one of wait and would love a bath too! No better way to relax, but I was told it is to do with not raising your core temperature as this has a negative effect on the embryos. Didnt no about the curries though! Better to just lock ourselves up in a room for the two weeks and do nothing I think   !!!! Good luck to you am with you in thought and spirit (unfortuanately not the alcoholic type!) x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Dukey,

I agree, they are determined to not make this time any easier, no sex, no baths, no alcohol, no caffeine, no nicotine (not that I smoke but it would be a tempting time to start, no spicy food   )      its no wonder people go mad   

Oh but we can have brazil nuts  , milk   and pineapple juice    OH JOY   

Good luck on your 2ww, when is test date? 

Pam


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My clinic never actually said no baths, and they said after the first couple of days that sex is fine too.  if i had the time id probably have had baths - but i did avoid swimming (actually, i think i might have gone once?!) as the infection risk is probably higher there than in your own bath....

sometimes the psychological effect of something lovely and relaxing is better than the small possibility of a harmful effect (i.e. a small glass of wine - of which i did do occasionally during 2ww.)

so i swam, had sex, and drank wine (and would have had a bath if i had time), and am 18 weeks pg.


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooooo Sallywags I love you       

thats what I have wanted to hear all week      .

My clinic didnt say to avoid anything either its just that Zita West woman but have already decided that she is a sexually frustrated woman and wants to take all her misery's out on us cos she says no sex for 12 weeks and no one says that nowadays. I am going to have a bath it will just make all the difference to me, I love them

Thanks again

Pam


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

everything in moderation hun - i was so convinced that this wouldn't work that i just chilled right out.

i would undoubtedly have eaten curry - it wouldn't have occured to me not to!!

The night before ET, i had about half a bottle of red wine. I'd just found out i only had one embie, and was convinced that it wouldn't work anyway, but had also heard that red wine (probably just the one glass though...) can help with implantation. I was so P'd off that i just thought sod it.

TBH this was probalby my most relaxed 2ww yet.

If it is going to work, it is going to work, regardless (within reason) what you do.  If there are obvious implantation issues then obviously it may pay to be cautious, but otherwise, i say relax!

i also had lots of reiki which i am convinced really helped - if nothing else it helped me to relax!

Good luck!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Sallywags,

I have managed to not get too stressed, but everyone seems to have different advice given to them on what to do/not do and its so confusing they told me to continue as normal, so I should, well a pregnant normal anyway     

Pam


----------

